# Anyone try the K2 Autos this year?



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

I'd like to hear what people have to say too.. I've got the Cinch CTX (07-08)and they're ok, except for sometimes the toe strap needs to be loosened to get your foot in right and sometimes the back release is a PITA to undo.


----------



## CoffeeNhugz (May 26, 2008)

*07 K2 Auto called back*

They called back the 07 Autos because the cable linking the strap to the binding has a high tendency to break. Imagine that on an advanced run...how uncomfortable.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

CoffeeNhugz said:


> They called back the 07 Autos because the cable linking the strap to the binding has a high tendency to break. Imagine that on an advanced run...how uncomfortable.




K2 Auto Recall





after several thousands of vertical feet rode on my Cinch bindings, I've found the niche that they work well in and am quite pleased with them.. I'm in and out faster than 'conventional types. there is some wear related to the backstrap cable, but I'm monitoring it.. I have an out if any further problems develop.. they were bought at REI, I can always return them


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The Auto's were recalled to do a retro fit to the binding. My understanding is that if the cable was stepped on it could fray. Now this is the toe strap they were worried about breaking. If that would be a problem for you, well I doubt you are snowboarding right. Toe straps are nice but definitely not a critical attachment point. 

I've demo'd the Auto and it worked just fine. The fraying was something I thought could happen. As with any first year product it's almost always best to wait a generation or two for them to work out the kinks. This seems to be exactly the case. I have a hunch that this sort of issue won't be a problem on the 08-09 models. Props to K2 for recognizing this problem and taking action to fix it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The recall happened just to replace the cable with a piece thats like a 4 way flex point. Also if the cable did break the heel ladder would pop off. It wasn't a big deal, just some stupid ass gapers kept stepping on the toe strap pinching the cable till it broke. I rode these bindings a bunch, they're a cadillac comfort binding or a jibbers binding. Super cush, easy to use, and don't create pressure points.


----------

